# 3rd Western Pa slot car show Monroeville #4 V.F.D.



## INTERCEPTOR1 (Jan 19, 2010)

3rd Western Pa slot car show at Monroeville #4 V.F.D. is November 12th. Saturday from 10AM to 2PM. Early buyers admission is at 8AM. If you are interested in being a vendor at this show they are selling out fast. Contact us at: 412-678-8402. A lot of newspaper advertising for this show is being listed so don't miss out.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

one week away


----------

